# Storage solution?



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What does everyone use to store all the grooming supplies? I first bought a notions tote at a fabric store, with a top tray and bigger bottom, now that's too small. I then took over one of my DD Art Bins, from college(sort of like a tackle box) still not enough room . I need something that I can take to different rooms. As I comb , brush, face wash, downstairs in the morning, but I bath them upstairs on Sunday. Any suggestions???


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a tote bag that I carry her box of bows/combs in. But as far as her shampoo, etc, I have a storage bin that I put under the sink. There is just too much to carry!
I guess I wasn't too helpful!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't use anything special as our apartment is small enough to just take it and go to whichever room you are going to (well, there's just one bedroom!). But art bin reminded me of the bin I used at school. It was GREAT and pretty deep since I used to carry spray paint cans in it. It was this one - 
ArtBin Super Satchel Double Deep - BLICK art materials


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

:blush: currently my brushes, combs and scissors, toe nail clipper, tooth brush and tooth paste are sitting in a german shepherd dog coffee mug. The wal mart special clippers I have been using are in their own case in the basement. We have a pair of andis on the way  

Eventually I would like a nifty little fancy box for all our grooming supplies-I plan on a decent pair of scissors and some better brushes down the road too.  I'm considering one of those cute make up cases that are made in box form and have all the little compartments.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> I don't use anything special as our apartment is small enough to just take it and go to whichever room you are going to (well, there's just one bedroom!). But art bin reminded me of the bin I used at school. It was GREAT and pretty deep since I used to carry spray paint cans in it. It was this one -
> ArtBin Super Satchel Double Deep - BLICK art materials


Funny... I just looked at that one on line.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> :blush: currently my brushes, combs and scissors, toe nail clipper, tooth brush and tooth paste are sitting in a german shepherd dog coffee mug. The wal mart special clippers I have been using are in their own case in the basement. We have a pair of andis on the way
> 
> Eventually I would like a nifty little fancy box for all our grooming supplies-I plan on a decent pair of scissors and some better brushes down the road too.  I'm considering one of those cute make up cases that are made in box form and have all the little compartments.


Hmmm I never thought looking in cosmetics.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I found something like this in the cosmetics.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I got a art supply tote at Michaels. i think it might be used for things like scrapbooking scissors, etc but it's attractive, soft and a handle to pick it up. Lots of room for brushes, combs, sprays, toothpaste, etc. I have to see if I can find it on line. Don't quite know what they call it.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Ooo, this is a good one! I still have not yet accumulated enough grooming tools for Ein as of YET,, but I can see how having more than one would require some type of organizer. Have you checked out local Homedepot?? They have this canvas tool box(I think around $20 or less), where you have slot for combs, shampoos, shears, etc.
I did quick google search, and I wasnt the only one thinking about re-purposing the tool box for humans into grooming organizer! lol
Here I scooped up their photos(all their images are theirs... I hope they don't mind me sharing her photos) for your view..
their website:
canvas tool box/grooming organizer

I tried to directly link their images to show up on this thread.. but was unsuccessful.. ack. To the moderator, if there is proper way to post other people's images, let me know(if this is improper, let me know also!!)
These images are Not mine, and is theirs(please see their website where their images are from)

all in all, it seem compact enough, and what a great idea!! I know which isle to stop by next time I am at homedepot..(lol DH will be very happy)
:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Curious_Ein said:


> Ooo, this is a good one! I still have not yet accumulated enough grooming tools for Ein as of YET,, but I can see how having more than one would require some type of organizer. Have you checked out local Homedepot?? They have this canvas tool box(I think around $20 or less), where you have slot for combs, shampoos, shears, etc.
> I did quick google search, and I wasnt the only one thinking about re-purposing the tool box for humans into grooming organizer! lol
> Here I scooped up their photos(all their images are theirs... I hope they don't mind me sharing her photos) for your view..
> their website:
> ...




I want something with a tray on top for bows , bands and barrettes, and the small combs on top and easy to get to. On the deeper part I could store the bottles, eye wash, Detangler spray, face wash, and brushes


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

hmm... makeup organizer seems to be best option for your needs, esp considering if you wanted section for the bows, etc.. how big are you considering? I used to have this huge makeup organier(with pull out trays) back in when I was in college, and it carried everything.. I sort of miss it now. But now I have a built in makeup vanity- while it isn't portable, it looks better lol

depending on the space limitation, you can get a decent sized makeup organizers(or cosmetic organizer).. but these you def want to check them out in person, cuz it is difficult to gauge for size per se... I *Hope* my grooming supply doesnt multiply- right now, it is sharing little bitty space along with my personal grooming supply.

if you have amazon Prime account, they have few selections- small one, Amazon.com: SHANY Cosmetics Black Makeup Train Case with Mirror, 48 Ounce: Beauty
but no section for tiny bows,

Amazon.com: SHANY Cosmetics Pink Matters Nail Accessories Organizer Makeup Case: Beauty
this one seems to have compartment section for small bows... but seem too small for shampoo, etc 12"x10"x10"... maybe not. maybe too small?

if you dont mind larger ones,,, Amazon.com: SHANY Silver Aluminum Makeup Case, 4 Pounds: Beauty

lol that is good size, and should be able to contain a whole lot!!
Let us know which one you end up with!! I certainly will keep a look out for *future* grooming organizer for Ein and his little sis..... very very near future I bet!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got this Keep It Caddy from thirty-one gifts. I LOOVE it!! They have several different patterns and even different sizes available.

Keep-It Caddy | Thirty-One Gifts | Thirty-One Catalog Purses Totes Bags


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I just got this Keep It Caddy from thirty-one gifts. I LOOVE it!! They have several different patterns and even different sizes available.
> 
> Keep-It Caddy | Thirty-One Gifts | Thirty-One Catalog Purses Totes Bags


:wub::wubooo, those are very pretty! much better than tool box kit :HistericalSmiley: It *is* a grooming organizer after all!! what was I thinking???:HistericalSmiley:

I love that turquoise one!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I throw everything a plastic drawer container in my linen closet! :blush: I suppose I need some more organize on my doggie drawer as I call it!! We just have no storage in our condo and this fits in the closet easily and allows things to be stacked on it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I just got this Keep It Caddy from thirty-one gifts. I LOOVE it!! They have several different patterns and even different sizes available.
> 
> Keep-It Caddy | Thirty-One Gifts | Thirty-One Catalog Purses Totes Bags


Ooo that's pretty! Lots of choices!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe Sears would have a fold out tool box with different compartments? Check out the tool department..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've seen rolling craft storage in Joan Fabrics like these that could work and they have some sales right now. You can go online sign up and get a 40% off coupon for the store,print off or download to mobile phone.


Pet Dog Cat Groomer Grooming Mobile Travel Storage Nylon Tool Case Tote Bag | eBay


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Top-Perform...178?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccdb45882


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Ooo that's pretty! Lots of choices!!


I'll take a picture of mine, maybe, if I can remember! I love their products. Lots of great patterns and lots of different sizes and shapes. AND you can get it personalized for only $7!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a Sterilite 5-drawer organizer by the grooming table. I just purchased some bead organizers for the hair bows - from Michael's. My house is a ranch, so everything is by the grooming table. I do have a purple grooming Satchel for travel or shows. Some of you may have seen this at Hilton Head. It is really a book satchel made out of nylon cordura back-pack material with a wide shoulder strap. The main area is tall enough for spray cans/bottles and ther are several compartments both inside and out where I keep scissors, comb/brush. etc


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have an ottoman by the stairs and I put all Boo's things in there :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's my new 31 grooming bag! I love it. So handy.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Have Started To Get More Things For Grooming--So I Just Use Yogi"s Tote Bag. There Are Some Great Ideas Here. I Would Not Know What To Pick--Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

This is the one I want:

Amazon.com: Top Performance Aluminum/PVC Pawprint Grooming Tool Case, Blue: Pet Supplies

But I like the black graffiti or purple one...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Grace'sMom said:


> This is the one I want:
> 
> Amazon.com: Top Performance Aluminum/PVC Pawprint Grooming Tool Case, Blue: Pet Supplies
> 
> But I like the black graffiti or purple one...


OOOoohh I likes!!!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> This is the one I want:
> 
> Amazon.com: Top Performance Aluminum/PVC Pawprint Grooming Tool Case, Blue: Pet Supplies
> 
> But I like the black graffiti or purple one...


 
Oooooooo! Nice! I really like that too! I've just been using a plastic bucket with a handle that some horse supplement had come in once upon a time. :blush:


----------

